
Unroll.me: Unsubscribe instantly from whatever you don’t want - gk1
https://unroll.me/
======
caioiglesias
This is something Google could bring in instead of letting users report
everything as SPAM. Sometimes it's easier to click SPAM than clicking on
unsubscribe and then close an extra browser tab.

They have bundles now, but this is also a bundle bundler!

~~~
justinlardinois
Gmail does have a feature like this; many times when marking things as spam
I've been prompted to unsubscribe instead.

------
shakehar
Giving a third party access to my email makes me uneasy. Plus marking spam in
gmail now also gives you an option (though not always) to unsubscribe from the
link too.

------
justinlardinois
This service has been around for a few years; why post a link to their home
page now?

~~~
gk1
I just found out about it and thought there might be others who could use it
but did not already know of it.

